# RAZER Mamba?



## _jM (Apr 24, 2009)

OK guys just wanted to let you know that I just purchased the RAZER Mamba  I have heard alot about this mouse, it  is supposed to be the fastest on the market. Has anyone here had a chance to use this mouse and if so please tell me it is really worth the $$. I remember my Lachesis and it was a POS when it first came out, to big.. and the cursor problem. I do know that there are firmware updates allready out for the Mamba. Feedback on this is a must. Thanks


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 24, 2009)

flippin expensive. Never heard about the mamba until now.  Lachesis still owns.  Let us know how it works out.  Dont forget, as with the lachesis also, to take off the silver lining that says "5600 dpi"


----------



## _jM (Apr 24, 2009)

yea, i have heard the same. people are also saying that razer will send you a teflon ring to go where the silver ring is ... why didnt they just use the teflon in the first place.. confusing..


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 24, 2009)

Why would you want to replace it with teflon anyway, just fkin take it off.


----------



## exo17 (Apr 24, 2009)

Looks like a wireless Deathadder - which is a good thing


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 24, 2009)

more like a wireless lachesis.


----------



## Drizzt5 (Apr 24, 2009)

I was thinking about getting this, but I want to wait.


----------



## _jM (Apr 24, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> more like a wireless lachesis.



Actually, its pretty much the same as the deathadder bt wireless. The lachesis is a bigger mouse, I personally never liked the feel of the lachesis


----------



## vladmire (Apr 24, 2009)

haven't had a chance to use that kind of mouse, but it looks very sweet.


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 24, 2009)

I'd die to get my hands on one of those. I'd change my grip from claw to palm just for that mouse.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm a real noob when it comes to mouses... but how about something like the G5 or G7 or G9 or MX revolution? just a thought


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2009)

I have one on the way. Got it for free.


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 24, 2009)

n-ster said:


> I'm a real noob when it comes to mouses... but how about something like the G5 or G7 or G9 or MX revolution? just a thought



This mouse Razer mamba is fantastic probably my next mouse.

Logitech G series gaming mouse are not soo good for me bad design no ergonomics. :shadedshu

But i use the MX REvolution for heavy gaming, and i love the fact that you can use the left scroll as zooming +/- with sniper is fast.


Like this


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 25, 2009)

Castiel said:


> I have one on the way. Got it for free.



Lucky man . Is very expensive more than the MX Revo.


----------



## _jM (Apr 25, 2009)

yea I know, I used my last 160$ on my newegg giftcard for this mouse and a new mouse pad~ I cant wait


----------



## _jM (May 2, 2009)

ok guys, I've been using this mouse for the last week and it is an amazing piece of work. Best damn mouse i have ever used/seen! 5600dpi is amazingly fast, when I play CSS my sensitivity in game is .2550 lol not even 1 ! Either way, I would highly recommend this mouse to anyone. great product!


----------



## n-ster (May 2, 2009)

thxs for your opinion


----------



## SonDa5 (May 2, 2009)

Hard to convince me that a wireless mouse is faster than a wired mouse.

I use a Razer Death Adder. My gaming skills have greatly increased since getting a good mouse.


----------



## n-ster (May 2, 2009)

good point... wired usually SHOULD be faster no?


----------



## _jM (May 2, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> Hard to convince me that a wireless mouse is faster than a wired mouse.
> 
> I use a Razer Death Adder. My gaming skills have greatly increased since getting a good mouse.



Go read all the reviews on this mouse. I didn't believe it until I got this one

 Just a little FYI, this is the ONLY mouse with 5600 dpi, so if there is no other mouse(wired/wireless) with this kind of speed. Then yes this mouse is the fastest mouse on the market-wired or wireless. I too have a Death Adder and the G5~ those 2 mice have nothing on this one. 

 And for those of you wanting to know what this moues looks like/feels like.. its like using the Death Adder but wireless. Its actually a tad shorter in length.

EDIT: In reference to the "jitter" with the cursor, all you have to do to fix this is by NOT taking off the silver ring~ but download and install the latest firmware/and driver. You have to update the firmware on the mouse in wired mode first. Then plug the base back in~now here is the thing.. when you do that. You have to turn off the Mamba and use a different mouse to move the cursor to the update button in the firmware software updater, make sure its highlighted and un-plug all mice from the system. Then use your keyboard to hit enter to complete the firmware update on the base. If you fail to do so, your base will not update and you will not have a wireless mouse.


----------



## n-ster (May 2, 2009)

but is it worth it to pay 130$ for this??? when you can get a very good mouse for 1/2 the price?


----------



## _jM (May 2, 2009)

n-ster said:


> but is it worth it to pay 130$ for this??? when you can get a very good mouse for 1/2 the price?



All i can say about that is ... when you use one.. you will be in love. And when you CAN afford it.. yes it is definatly worth the $$


----------



## DrPepper (May 2, 2009)

I wouldn't mind a mouse like that if it had a metal casing. Also does it come with a charger yes ? Also how far is its range from the wireless dongle thing.


----------



## AllHopeIsGone1 (May 2, 2009)

If it wasn't wireless, I'd buy. Wireless is crap in my opinion.


----------



## a_ump (May 2, 2009)

yep, i h8t the logitech G series, those mouses don't favor claw grip at all. but the razors do


----------



## AllHopeIsGone1 (May 2, 2009)

Wait, the Mamba is wireless and wired functionality?


----------



## _jM (May 4, 2009)

yup... sho is... go check out newegg or RAZERzone.com.. this mouse is by far the best mouse bar none. Now, it is a bit pricey but thats the sacrifice we make to have things like this.


----------



## Haytch (May 4, 2009)

Ive got one.

The first thing i must say about it, is that it is NOT worth it.  Mice these days are darn expensive and this one is like buying an ounce of gold.

Next ill like to state that it is the best mouse on the market. I like to try any and every mouse, even though ive been a regular user of the Razer Copperhead for about 4 years now, and this is a marvel.

Yes its both wired/wireless and the responce time is the same ingame (Rated <1ms).  Maybe there is a difference with higher polling via USB but if its under 1ms Razer would be aware that your bottleneck wouldnt be there.

Its range is about 4 meters. After that you need to avoid obstructions.

5,600 DPI is stupid unless you have a bigscreen with Super Duper res.  DPI on the fly came in handy back in the Copperhead days, but now i just preprogram profiles and actually utilize all the buttons with a set DPI in according to the profile.

I have had 5 Copperheads, and 4 died due to mistreatment.  This is my first Mamba, and im actually taking care of it.  I love my Razer stand/charger (used the l.e.d and circuit board from a broken Copperhead so now my stand glows and dims blue).


----------



## _jM (May 4, 2009)

Haytch said:


> I love my Razer stand/charger (used the l.e.d and circuit board from a broken Copperhead so now my stand glows and dims blue).



The charger-base thingy that came with mine glows blue also. Right out of the box.. wtf are you talking about?


----------



## MoonPig (May 4, 2009)

That Razer is £125 here :O

My last mouse, Razer, cost me £15! lol.

It best be able to microwave food at that price.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 4, 2009)

i still like my gigabyte ghost mouse , best performance per dollar 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=84489


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 4, 2009)

Why is wireless crap?

IMO I like anything from Logitech, Razor and Microsoft. nothing else


----------



## Pings (May 12, 2009)

I got the Razer Mamba the other day. I was wireless mouse naysayer until I got the Mamba. I thought since it had the wired/wireless connections, I could just use it wired if I didn't like the wireless connection. The Razer Mamba's wired connector is much better then the Sidewinder X8 magnet connector. The Mamba's USB connector locks into place and connects to a mini USB port under the scroll wheel. So that why I chose the Razer Mamba over the Sidewinder X8. Well anyways, I have to say the wireless is so fast I can't tell it's wireless. I plugged the wired connection, and could not tell the difference. Now most of the time, really all of it, I use the wireless connection. The Razer Mamba is a great mouse that has some minor bugs to big worked out. I rate it a 4 out of 5.

Pros:
• The best feeling mouse I have ever felt.
• So fast you can't tell it's wireless.
• Great wired connection design.
• You can turn all the lights off, for a all black mouse. 
• Scroll wheel middle click is really easy to click and scroll with.
• The overall design is beautiful.

Cons:
• Its does not work well on soft of cloth surfaces.
• Some of them jitter.
• It could pick up some vibrations.
• Even with the newest driver/firmware its still has minor bugs to big worked out.


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 12, 2009)

Im getting an A4tech oscar 750bk for aprox $20 and i bet it will work just as well as most expensive mice. However that side scroll wheel on that logitech looks ftw!


----------



## tomba2k (May 12, 2009)

_jM said:


> yup... sho is... go check out newegg or RAZERzone.com.. this mouse is by far the best mouse bar none. Now, it is a bit pricey but thats the sacrifice we make to have things like this.


do you find manufacturer objective in review???
every manufacturer will praise their product, even the crapy one

I'll repeat myself :


tomba2k said:


> Although opinion about Razer is pretty subjective for every one, I mostly agree on that.
> 5600dpi i a real bliss, but a find all resolutions above 3200 unusable.
> 
> +:
> ...


----------



## _jM (May 19, 2009)

tomba2k said:


> do you find manufacturer objective in review???
> every manufacturer will praise their product, even the crapy one
> 
> I'll repeat myself :




1st off i was referring to customer reviews on newegg and razer..

2nd .. do you just randomly scroll through threads just to flame someone? it seems that most of your posts if not all of them i have seen are/have been negative against the OPs subject..? If you want to disagree thats fine, but trying to prove everyone wrong is retarded..:shadedshu


----------



## Th0rn0 (May 19, 2009)

I personally dislike wireless mice. And I dislike razers.

They may be the best mice ever but I've had too many just break on me. Onto my 25 pound Diamondback 3G and it is a dam nice mouse, but I am expecting it to die any time soon. Back to logitech for me I think. I want a cheap G5.


----------



## Stearic (May 19, 2009)

I really like my Razer DeathAdder, but it is beginning to show signs of old age after a bit of abuse (1.5 years); the mamba might me a good replacement me thinks.


----------



## reverze (May 19, 2009)

$130 for a mouse.. just ouch

I still can't believe I paid $70 for the G9.. but that's still nearly half the price.


----------



## nascasho (May 19, 2009)

Best mouse I've ever bought, but not worth $130.


----------



## erocker (May 19, 2009)

It's a mouse and it's overpriced.  Go with a Copperhead.


----------



## IINexusII (May 19, 2009)

or deathadder, which is exactly the same.


----------



## n-ster (May 19, 2009)

what is the cheapest good gaming mouse out there?


----------



## nascasho (May 19, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104178

Not too shabby for cheaper.


----------



## tomba2k (May 20, 2009)

_jM said:


> 1st off i was referring to customer reviews on newegg and razer..
> 
> 2nd .. do you just randomly scroll through threads just to flame someone? it seems that most of your posts if not all of them i have seen are/have been negative against the OPs subject..? If you want to disagree thats fine, but trying to prove everyone wrong is retarded..:shadedshu


Well, maybe my posts turned negative, but intention was to give experience based opinion. I mentioned what are positive and negative sides of razer mamba.



nascasho said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104178
> Not too shabby for cheaper.


I think that everyone who recommend mx518, could easily recommend ms intelli mouse 1.1
don't get me wrong, those mouses were one of the best gaming mouse of their time, but time passing already killed them, so i dont see the point of recommending something what was good gaming mouse for some time ago if somebody asks for good gaming mouse today.

in my opinion, intelli mouse 1.1 with 400dpi and mx518 with 1600dpi (1800dpi on mx was software interpolation IIRC) with their optical sensors cannot compete with today's laser and 3g high dpi sensors. (not to mention that mx518 has only 125hz refresh rate :S )
the point is to recommend something what IS good gaming mouse, and not what WAS good gaming mouse.



n-ster said:


> what is the cheapest good gaming mouse out there?


well, this is pretty good mouse for it's price: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826100001


----------



## nascasho (May 20, 2009)

He asked for cheap, not the latest and greatest.


----------



## Lazer_Dark_Assassin (May 20, 2009)

I love that mouse or I love the looks of that mouse just too expensive. I'm just gonna stick to my Diamondback and later maybe a Copperhead


----------



## tomba2k (May 20, 2009)

Lazer_Dark_Assassin said:


>


Interesting, in your sig all trademarks are gaming related except intel xD.



nascasho said:


> He asked for cheap, not the latest and greatest.


exactly.
that what i'm saying.
he can get 10x more of some new cheape mouse than what he can get from mx518 for the same price.
not the quality is necesary the same, but mx is just toooo old.
only reason why most people use mx from what i now is shape and feeling that for some people is irreplaceable and (wrong) belief that it is still one of best gaming mouse (people should now that time of mx is paste and not present)
as i said it just can't compete with gaming mouses of present.


----------



## n-ster (May 21, 2009)

Interesting... I like both of the answers to my question... I actually find both relevant... if performance REALLY that important? idk... Maybe more features/quality is better no? but at 25$, the OCZ looks attractive for it's price  VERY attractive!


----------



## tomba2k (May 21, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Interesting... I like both of the answers to my question... I actually find both relevant... if performance REALLY that important? idk... Maybe more features/quality is better no? but at 25$, the OCZ looks attractive for it's price  VERY attractive!


Well, OCZ is quality brand.
They are pretty new in field of peripherals, but it looks promising
There is few things relevant to mouse choice.
But, in the end, most important is: how mouse fits to your hand
and the feeling you get by using the mouse.
This second is related to performance, quality etc, but all together, its best to try mouse you want to buy, either if your friend got it, or at a shop.
if not, choice may be wrong, no matter is the mouse OCZ, MS, Razer, Logitech or something totally different.
Exceptions is if the mouse is totally the same, as example of:
OCZ Dominatrix / Trust GM​-4800 / Cyber Snipa Stinger / MSI StarMouse GS -501.
Mouses like trust gm 4600 and trust gm4800 have MANY variations by many trademarks, but basicly its the same mouse (a4tech oscar - almost whole series is just copy of gm4600 or vice versa), maybe just little better/worse sensor in some occasions.
but cpi/dpi and refresh rate does matter (most important is that you have at least 2000dpi and 500Hz, its large difference from 1600dpi/125Hz, but small from 4000dpi and 1000Hz)
so basicly, there is no mouse with better refresh rate than 1000Hz, and more than 3200dpi is mostly unusable.

laser/3g mouses are better (although steelseries fans would probably claim the opposite) than regular optical sensors, but some of them don't work well on plastic mousepads. (some of them even work better on wooden desk than plastic mousepad).
steelseries only produce plastic mousepads, so there is the answer on mentioned claim of steelseries (that laser is no good :S )
anyway, if you get laser mouse, its best to use metal or metal/polycarbone mousepad like mine is.
(cooler master dual).
some of regular polymer materials could also be good, but i didn't test it enough to give a positive comment on that.


----------



## n-ster (May 21, 2009)

ok... How would me being lefty affect my choice? are there mouses that aren't good for lefties and vice/versa?


----------



## Kantastic (May 21, 2009)

If you notice the Mamba, DeathAdder, and G5/G7, they're all made specifically for right handers. The ergonomics just won't fit a lefty comfortably. There are ambidextrous mice like the Salmosa/Diamondback/Diamondback 3G.


----------



## tomba2k (May 21, 2009)

n-ster said:


> ok... How would me being lefty affect my choice? are there mouses that aren't good for lefties and vice/versa?





Kantastic said:


> If you notice the Mamba, DeathAdder, and G5/G7, they're all made specifically for right handers. The ergonomics just won't fit a lefty comfortably. There are ambidextrous mice like the Salmosa/Diamondback/Diamondback 3G.


well, you have 3 categories based to right/left hand orientation:
1-ergonomically based mouses for right/left hand
before, there was enough mouses that had right and lefty versions, but today you'll have trouble to find something like that
2-ergonomically ambidextrous mouses with symmetrical buttons
3-ergonomically ambidextrous mouses with right hand based buttons

in example, deathadder is almost simetrical mouse, but you have back/forward buttons (buttons 4 and 5) only on left side.
if you like razer, than for a lefty it's best to choose one of ambidextrous mouses kantastic mentioned. (krait, copperhead, lachesis & boomslang are also in this category)
if you don't care for back/forward buttons, than maybe even mouses like deathadder, trust gm4600 or a4tech oscar XL-730/740/705K could be good choice. (although deathadder is slightly right handed)
if you don't need gaming mouse, you could look at logitech mx610:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000EXRSWG/?tag=tec06d-20

beside mx610 i think you won't find ergonomic mouse that isn't ambidextrous.
NZXT avatar is very good symmetrical mouse if you would give some more money:
http://www.testfreaks.com/blog/review/nzxt-avatar-v2-gaming-mouse/


----------



## Lazer_Dark_Assassin (May 26, 2009)

tomba2k said:


> Interesting, in your sig all trademarks are gaming related except intel xD.
> 
> Yeah I think stefanels made a mistake with that but i dont really mind


----------



## rotoryway (Dec 19, 2009)

*Scroll wheel mod*

I love my Mamba and have designed and built a circuit board to change the color of the scroll wheel colors. I have done it so you can mod yours as well. you can view the mod in my youtube video at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aRgCl-f7Ng  let me know if you want a board to mod yours as well.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 19, 2009)

rotoryway said:


> I love my Mamba and have designed and built a circuit board to change the color of the scroll wheel colors. I have done it so you can mod yours as well. you can view the mod in my youtube video at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aRgCl-f7Ng  let me know if you want a board to mod yours as well.



7 month thread :S advertising too?


----------



## rotoryway (Dec 19, 2009)

*mamba modz*

yes but at least it is out there for people who search it. Mods like this is a hobby for me so it is more about the satisfaction of knowing I am not the only person that likes things a little diffrent than factory more so than the money.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 19, 2009)

rotoryway said:


> yes but at least it is out there for people who search it. Mods like this is a hobby for me so it is more about the satisfaction of knowing I am not the only person that likes things a little diffrent than factory more so than the money.



Reminds me of the custom lighting G15's that came out before the G19.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 19, 2009)

To everybody.


Its *Mice*.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2009)

rotoryway said:


> yes but at least it is out there for people who search it. Mods like this is a hobby for me so it is more about the satisfaction of knowing I am not the only person that likes things a little diffrent than factory more so than the money.



we have nothing against modders or you showing people how you did it, but we have a strict no-advertising policy here. Please keep that in mind.


----------

